# Algae bloom.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

River has algae boom . Brown county has issued a warning. Seen the start of it last week above Augusta now it's all way to the dam and pretty heavy. Just a heads up.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

There are warning signs posted here at camp and all ramps down to new richmond. Walked down to water today and don't look as bad as it was.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Ohio River at Coney Island/Riverbend showed no signs on Sunday of the nasty stuff yet.

Planning on fishing out of Craig's Creek, above Markland Dam later in the week.
That area is notorious for Algae Bloom. Hoping it holds off, or we get some rain to freshen things up.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Looked this morning , monday, here by chilo and it's so thick its green scum thick. Really got bad overnight.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

BMustang said:


> Ohio River at Coney Island/Riverbend showed no signs on Sunday of the nasty stuff yet.
> 
> Planning on fishing out of Craig's Creek, above Markland Dam later in the week.
> That area is notorious for Algae Bloom. Hoping it holds off, or we get some rain to freshen things up.


From just a few days ago in that area, my in laws have a place on the river.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Was out on the river Saturday out of Tanners and the green was evident in the calm waters. However, there were plenty of people out and I even saw a couple of tubers. They probably had no idea. The green was really heavy on the inside bend right across from Aurora. The river needs a good flushing out. The rain we had last night isn't gonna do it. We need a real downpour. Current is almost non-existent in some places. 

You know it.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

UFM82 said:


> Was out on the river Saturday out of Tanners and the green was evident in the calm waters.
> The river needs a good flushing out. We need a real downpour. Current is almost non-existent in some places.


Catch 22
The Algae Bloom is bad news, but a gully washer of a rain storm would render the river un-fishable (bass) for a period of time as well.
Six of one and a half-dozen of the other.


----------

